# Emersed Fontinalis antipyretica



## TBRO (30 Nov 2018)

I had some Willow Moss in my big tank but didn’t really like the submerged appearance. I pulled it out and put in my emersed “Bits Box”. 

It looked very black and dead for a while but has just started putting out new growth, looks really cool. Like little green fern leaves. Hope to use some in my upcoming Emersed scape (waiting cabinet)  https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-falls-dooa-wall-60.55928/Thanks for looking 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (30 Nov 2018)

Hi all,





TBRO said:


> Hope to use some in my upcoming Emersed scape (waiting on a cabinet).


It really is <"an aquatic moss">, so it will need to be pretty wet.

cheers Darrel


----------



## TBRO (30 Nov 2018)

Thanks Darrel, I must it twice a day, seems to do a lot better than in my high teck tank! 

For emersed set up I will try a reptile fogger to keep it very humid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (1 Dec 2018)

Hi all, 





TBRO said:


> Thanks Darrel, I mist it twice a day, seems to do a lot better than in my high teck tank!


I think it should be fine, if you can keep it wet enough.  I've seen it in <"some of the turloughs"> in the Burren, growing on rocks that will spend some time submerged and shorter periods in the summer emersed. 

This is from <"http://www.fossenvironmentalconsult...ses-and-liverwor/fontinalis-antipyretica.html">, and it looks like it had been dry for a while before re-growing. 



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## TBRO (2 Dec 2018)

Wow great information. Never heard of that kind of lake before. Certainly mine looked pretty dead before growing again. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

